# [SOLVED] Can't Ping Router but have internet



## DarkWyz (Sep 2, 2005)

This was a odd issue I have been working on, and I think it may be the cause of other issues.

I am doing some tech work for a small office. There are 5 computers, a router, and a cable modem.

Three of the computers are laptops that work wirelessly and are running XP Media Center. There is a desktop machine in the front of the office as well, wired, running XP Pro. Finally, a Windows XP Pro computer is acting as a server for backingup files onto.

The server also is wired into the router.


Now everyone can connect to the router, Everyone has internet connection, and on a good day, everyone can connect to the files being shared on the server computer.

None of the laptops can ping any other computer and can't ping the router, even though they are connected to it and have internet access. They also can't ping websites such as google.com, although it will resolve its IP before giving the usual Request Timed Out error.

The desktop and server computer can't ping the laptops, but can ping eachother and everything else fine.

I thought it may be an issue with the router and wireless settings, but I wired one of the laptops in and it couldn't ping anything still, except 127.0.0.1

Also, if I try to ping the server by name, I get:
Ping request could not find host WealthWT. Please check the name and try again.

Any ideas?


----------



## john_1 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Can't Ping Router but have internet*

the PC might have firewall enabled
My Network Places-->properties--> then properties on your local connection--> advance 

try to see if the firewall is set. this can resolve the internal ping you trying to do in the LAN

the 2nd part is pinging google. and the best guess i can have is that your router is filtering ICMP packets


----------



## DarkWyz (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Ping Router but have internet*

a few new additions to this issue as I've been attempting to troubleshoot.

The desktop at the front of the office, I was wrong, it is Windows Media Center as well, not Pro.

When I tried to connect one of the laptops directly to the cable modem, instead of the router, I can't get internet at all on the laptop. This with unplugging and plugging the cable modem back in and running ipconfig /release and /renew.

No internet connection, and still no pinging sites.

When I wire the Xp Pro computer acting as the server, directly into the server, and after removing static IP and release and renew, I can get internet on the server.

Only the server has static IP set, and it works fine with or without it set, it is static only because I was hoping it would make the connection from the laptops to the server more reliable.

Also, none of the computers have Windows Firewall enabled.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't Ping Router but have internet*

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## DarkWyz (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Ping Router but have internet*

k, a lot of info here:

What country are you located in. *USA*
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider). *Comcast*
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection? *Unsure, if you really need, I can find out*
Make and exact model of the broadband modem. *Motorola SB5120*
Make and exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit). *Motorola WR850G*
Connection type, wired or wireless. *Both, issues apply to both wired and wireless connections on the laptops as was mentioned in my previous posts*
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2) *WPA-PSK*
Make and model of your computer.*HP Pavilion dv5000*
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc. *Windows Media Center SP3*
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc. *IE 7*




> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\LBliss>ping 206.190.60.37
> ...


----------



## DarkWyz (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Ping Router but have internet*

This info is from the front desk computer:



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping yahoo.com
> ...


The front desk computer is running Windows Media Center SP2 and is wired into the network.

I have tried the laptops wired in and they get the same issue as wireless.


----------



## DarkWyz (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Ping Router but have internet*

I am taking a look at the nbtstat -n you requested...
Whe I get a chance, I will try and get a hold of the other 2 laptops and run the same strings for them and post.

There seems to be some differences between what the laptops are showing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't Ping Router but have internet*

I'm thinking firewall here, you appear to have a connection to the router in the non-working machine. Have you disabled ALL firewalls and tried the ping tests?

If that fails, boot in to *Safe Mode with Networking* and try it there.


----------



## DarkWyz (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Ping Router but have internet*

if you mean windows Firewall, they all have Windows Firewall disabled.

I will try the safe mode with networking today.


----------



## DarkWyz (Sep 2, 2005)

*Re: Can't Ping Router but have internet*

did not realize that the AV installed on these machines had their own Firewall.

Seems like quite the sad little overlook on my part, but disabling this firewall has allowed ping requests to complete successfully.

Thanks for the help!

:-D


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Can't Ping Router but have internet*

Thanks for the feedback. :smile:


----------

